# Single, 41, failed ICSI again - anyone know of clinic abroad that ...



## WildLife (Jan 2, 2006)

would treat a single woman?  I ask because I am hoping that I can find some place that will be less restricted by the laws here.  I know that in many European countries they will use more drugs and implant more embies.

I am not looking for 5 babies but in reality at my age and with the results so far I think that if I can get 5 healthy embies I know that I would be lucky for 1 to survive.  As it is I am only getting 2 a time and they are not as good as they could be.

I know that the problem is the quality of my eggs.  I can't do donor egg as it would mean egg and sperm donor and I would find it very difficult to explain and to cope with.  It is entirely different if at least one of the biological parents is one of you.  Otherwise you are almost adopting but very early on.  That said - who knows I may change my mind.

However, right now I know there are clinics (there was one in a paper here and I lost the ruddy article - recycling can be bad!) that was frowned upon in London but had a 60% success rate.  Of course that was not over 40s.

Any ideas?  I guess probably not Catholic countries?    I just want to increase my chances no matter what.


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Wrin

You should take a look at the Russian thread.
I know of one lady who has had 2 babies as a single mum, at AVA Peter in St Petersburg Russia. 
She had no problems, but did have DE treatment I cant remember the exact details, but I know they are much more flexible.

I am over 40, and I am having my first appointment in Russia later this month for DE treatment, with my husbands sperm.
You have to have 2 trips to Russia, one for initial consulation and then one for the ET.
The chances of success with my own eggs is less than 5%, the DE treatment increases the chances to over 60%- there are lost of posiitve things said about the Russian clinincs and it gave me the confidence to book an appointment there

Karen x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

The USA will routinely put more back as will the clinics in India (where IVF is much cheaper), I think the clinic in Barbados (which has a  gd rep) will also put more back.  Over 40's in the UK cna have 3 put back,  I'm in Spain with a known sperm donor, and having DE's-but they  will put 3 back- biut have not recommended 3 DE's back as I have lining issues.

I also think many of the women and couples who have had donor embryos (similar to my situation but I know the sperm donor very well as a friend) wouldn't equate it to early adoption, as they have given birth but you could ask them.

L x
Good Luck


----------

